# PVC Trail Cam Mount



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Here some pics of my trail cam mount. The materials were pretty cheap. The Stakes are small fence stakes that are smooth, the re-rod type with the ridges are harder to use. I just wrapped electrical tape around the stakes to set the height. The PVC was about $3-$5 total. Just drill a hole in an end cap and screw it to the bottom of the camera. Once ya get the stakes in they bend pretty easy for any small angle (forward or back) adjustment you made need. Then when you put the camera on it turns side to side so you dont have to set the stakes perfect. 

Let me know what you think! Post some pics of your mounts or any ideas you have. 

Bump if ya like it!!!


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks nice! Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

DannyZack said:


> Looks nice! Bump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

Good job


----------



## lugnutzz (Jan 31, 2010)

good idea. just no way to secure in theft prone areas.. i have use just an old t-post from ag company field signs a 1/4" bolt fits the holes. they are 7ft tall so you could drive em way down to may hard to pull out by hand but have holes from top to bottom so height adjustment is limitless...


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

lugnutzz said:


> good idea. just no way to secure in theft prone areas.. i have use just an old t-post from ag company field signs a 1/4" bolt fits the holes. they are 7ft tall so you could drive em way down to may hard to pull out by hand but have holes from top to bottom so height adjustment is limitless...


True. But i dont have to worry about somebody stealing it. Plus from what i hear most of that stuff just slows them people down....


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice job. Bump from me.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think this style would deter theft, if someone is walking through the woods looking for a camera they will most likely be looking on trees for one. With this you can put it in a brush pile, between the crook of trees with multiple trunks etc. I love it and will be making some!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Brad66 said:


> I think this style would deter theft, if someone is walking through the woods looking for a camera they will most likely be looking on trees for one. With this you can put it in a brush pile, between the crook of trees with multiple trunks etc. I love it and will be making some!




Awesome!! Post some pics when ya get them done....let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

good job, very nice, being small like that it would be easy to hide & hard for someone else to find !


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump it!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty cool!


----------



## smoore_19 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

that looks awesome! is it pretty sturdy? if the wind blows does it rock the camera back and forth?


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with he wind. The largest object is the camera and that doesn't catch to much wind. The stakes are real sturdy, 3/16 diameter I believe. I have pics of a deer bumping into it and ***** climbing on it. So far so good....

Dead center is always the same size.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty slick


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

That'll work


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Bump. Way to use the ole nog.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does it wobble in the wind? I made one out of rebar last year and it moved alot in the wind and took 100s of pics of nothing because of that.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had no issues with the wind or the camera wobbling. The garden stakes have a "spade" welded on to them about 5" from the bottom of the stake itself. Also when I put the stakes in the ground they are farther apart then the holes in the PVC frame. So when the stakes are in the frame its under tension. The stakes want to spring outward bu the PVC frame I'd holding them in, so this takes out any slack in the mount.

Dead center is always the same size.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

aljburk said:


> I have had no issues with the wind or the camera wobbling. The garden stakes have a "spade" welded on to them about 5" from the bottom of the stake itself. Also when I put the stakes in the ground they are farther apart then the holes in the PVC frame. So when the stakes are in the frame its under tension. The stakes want to spring outward bu the PVC frame I'd holding them in, so this takes out any slack in the mount.
> 
> Dead center is always the same size.


Good idea! Im making plans right now to make 2 like you have made and 1 that mounts onto a tree


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Also what bolt size did you need for your Bushnell cam? All of my cameras are out in the field so I dont know what size I need for the bottom. I have Bushnell, Covert and Moultrie. Not sure if all 3 of those cams have the same size or if theyre different.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

TheHunter831 said:


> Also what bolt size did you need for your Bushnell cam? All of my cameras are out in the field so I dont know what size I need for the bottom. I have Bushnell, Covert and Moultrie. Not sure if all 3 of those cams have the same size or if theyre different.


I run Bushnell's and they take 1/4-20. Also, i believe the camera industry standard is 1/4-20. So you can mount any camera to anything.

Just be careful on the length of the bolt. on my bushnells there is only so much thread. bolts are cheap so i bought a couple lengths and i also use a lock washer between the bolt and the pvc cap. The only bolt i could get to work were the S.H.C.S, socket head cap screw, which is an allen wrench head.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

aljburk said:


> I run Bushnell's and they take 1/4-20. Also, i believe the camera industry standard is 1/4-20. So you can mount any camera to anything.
> 
> Just be careful on the length of the bolt. on my bushnells there is only so much thread. bolts are cheap so i bought a couple lengths and i also use a lock washer between the bolt and the pvc cap. The only bolt i could get to work were the S.H.C.S, socket head cap screw, which is an allen wrench head.


Alright thanks!!! Great idea btw on this project


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice. and whats nice it rotates on the pvc so you can set it one way and turn it if you need. very innovative.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

A nice easy build to get your trail cams right where you want them!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Posting for future reference. Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Your welcome!!


----------

